# Update: Suns, Eric Bledsoe agree to 5-yr/$70M deal



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

I believe that his QO is 3.72 Million a year.



> David Walters ‏@clesports216 8h
> 
> @ChrisBHaynes Cavs are getting Bledsoe too, just watch.





> Approaching six months of "zero communication" between Suns and RFA Eric Bledsoe, league source says. Qualifying offer imminent.


https://twitter.com/ChrisBHaynes/status/507933158327992320


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: Eric Bledsoe Qualifying offer imminent, league source says.*

Should Bledsoe compare to Lance Stevenson's contract?

both are good defender, quick, all around player, can shoot 3.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Eric Bledsoe Qualifying offer imminent, league source says.*

**** Bledsoe.


PS. **** Bledsoe.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Eric Bledsoe Qualifying offer imminent, league source says.*

Just give him back to LA already. Purple and gold awaits.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Eric Bledsoe Qualifying offer imminent, league source says.*

Bledsoe is really being a bitch about this. He must have thought for sure someone would sign him to a Max offer sheet, but they didn't and this is how it works. There's no point in acting like this is anything except business for the Suns. Really make me a lot more hesitant about paying him if I'm another club too.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: Eric Bledsoe Qualifying offer imminent, league source says.*



Diable said:


> Bledsoe is really being a bitch about this. He must have thought for sure someone would sign him to a Max offer sheet, but they didn't and this is how it works. There's no point in acting like this is anything except business for the Suns.* Really make me a lot more hesitant about paying him if I'm another club too*.


exactly, terrible Wonderlic indicator


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Eric Bledsoe Qualifying offer imminent, league source says.*

Won't be surprised if Suns start Goran/newly acquired Isaiah Thomas and have Bledsoe be the 3rd guard - if they keep him on QO. I think McD will make a move however.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: Eric Bledsoe Qualifying offer imminent, league source says.*



> David Walters ‏@clesports216 8h
> 
> @ChrisBHaynes Cavs are getting Bledsoe too, just watch.


Waiters and Bledsoe on the same team? 

Also, this would probably make the Cavs the most injury prone team in NBA history.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Eric Bledsoe Qualifying offer imminent, league source says.*



Dissonance said:


> Won't be surprised if Suns start Goran/newly acquired Isaiah Thomas and have Bledsoe be the 3rd guard - if they keep him on QO. I think McD will make a move however.


I would LOVE for the Suns to stick it to Bledsoe by benching him. Why let him showcase himself just so he can bail next summer. I know it won't happen because it would just make the Suns look bad but I do think if Bledsoe comes in with a me first attitude to drive up his value he needs to benched and limited. It'll only hurt the team if we let him do whatever he wants


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Eric Bledsoe Qualifying offer imminent, league source says.*

He's probably gone in an S & T by the trade deadline. Suns are going to win no matter what, because they got him for Jared freaking Dudley. Only way they really lose is if Bledsoe continues to be injury prone and looks like damaged goods.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

*Re: Eric Bledsoe Qualifying offer imminent, league source says.*

hmm he's still very young so i don't think he'll be out of the nba. but i remember certain guys like latrell spree well and bonzi wells who turned down reasonable extension offers, only to never see that kind of offer ever again. i thought his extension would have been fair given his knee injuries in the past. and does he not know how underpaid dragic is?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Eric Bledsoe Qualifying offer imminent, league source says.*

Bledsoe has had his meniscus removed. He only has a few more years left anyway. He wants a max contract for ONE good year. No thanks and good luck.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Eric Bledsoe Qualifying offer imminent, league source says.*



Jamel Irief said:


> Just give him back to LA already. Purple and gold awaits.


That will be a nice way to restart the rebuild: top 3 pick plus Bledsoe would be nice. Only concern is he isn't worth the max and with his injury history you would have to be real careful about overpaying.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Eric Bledsoe Qualifying offer imminent, league source says.*

Now he HAS to get a max deal next year or he's going to lose money. He was offered $48 million, but is waving goodbye to $9 million. Max is $64 million. So he'll have to get $57+ million over four years for it to be a wash Ltd. Alone profitable. 

Looks like LeBron's "agent" not only is a world class image builder, but is also a masterful negotiator.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: Eric Bledsoe Qualifying offer imminent, league source says.*

Rumors say Bledsoe wants to play for Cavs, not Suns. Bledsoe asked LeBron to help ......

Proposing the sign and trade of Eric Bledsoe to Cavs for Tristan Thompson and Dion Waiters. Suns get a two for one deal and make a rotation of Dragic/Waiters starting backcourt and Thomas/G.Green bench.

SF: L. James

PF K Love

C. A.Varejao

SG E. Bledsoe

PG K. Irving

http://kingjamesgospel.com/2014/09/0...-lebron-james/


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: Eric Bledsoe Qualifying offer imminent, league source says.*

just no


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: Eric Bledsoe Qualifying offer imminent, league source says.*

What if Bledsoe refuses to sign qualifying offer and request for trade?


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: Eric Bledsoe Qualifying offer imminent, league source says.*

he's a bad fit and not worth the offer (not to mention an injury prone head case with an overinflated sense of self worth (at least in terms of value relative to NBA salaries))


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: Eric Bledsoe Qualifying offer imminent, league source says.*

What do you mean?

His value = a second round pick?

If Suns give him a max, he has negative trade value?


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: Eric Bledsoe Qualifying offer imminent, league source says.*



Ballscientist said:


> What do you mean?
> 
> His value = a second round pick?
> 
> If Suns give him a max, he has negative trade value?


 
are you comparing Waiters/Thompson to a second round pick?


and as a ballscientist is it your considered opinion that Bledsoe is worth the max? because that appears to be his considered opinion


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: Eric Bledsoe Qualifying offer imminent, league source says.*



Ballscientist said:


> What if Bledsoe refuses to sign qualifying offer and request for trade?


That won't matter. Cavaliers aren't going to trade away two players who could potentially grow into great players (you could argue they already are) for someone who has proven himself to be an unreliable shit dick who cares more about his own personal gains than the damn team. They aren't THAT stupid. 

This trade isn't happening, at least not for Waiters and Thompson.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: Eric Bledsoe Qualifying offer imminent, league source says.*

how does Bledsoe work between Irving and Lebron?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Eric Bledsoe Qualifying offer imminent, league source says.*

Bledsoe is a good player who should get better, but he doesn't fit the needs of the Cavs at all. They need to get a big man, preferably one who is able to rebound and play defense and isn't likely to miss half the season like Sideshow Bob. You need to trade Waiters for something that is going to make you better and the thing they need is front court depth and rim protection.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: Eric Bledsoe Qualifying offer imminent, league source says.*

3 big men can grab 40 rebounds per games now. They are already the best in the nba. It is unrealistic to get Mutombo.

Love, Varejao, Thompson


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Eric Bledsoe Qualifying offer imminent, league source says.*

Had a terrible feeling that this would work out the way it seems to be working out.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: Eric Bledsoe Qualifying offer imminent, league source says.*



Ballscientist said:


> 3 big men can grab 40 rebounds per games now. *They are already the best in the nba.* It is unrealistic to get Mutombo.
> 
> Love, Varejao, Thompson


No they're not. 

Granted, I am a biased Cavs fan, and I do think that they have a better chance of winning than most people here think they do, but they still have a long way to go in terms of building themselves up as the best team in the NBA. Right now, you'd have a hard time convincing me that they're better than the Thunder.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Eric Bledsoe Qualifying offer imminent, league source says.*



XxIrvingxX said:


> No they're not.
> 
> Granted, I am a biased Cavs fan, and I do think that they have a better chance of winning than most people here think they do, but they still have a long way to go in terms of building themselves up as the best team in the NBA. Right now, you'd have a hard time convincing me that they're better than the Thunder.


I read his post as they are the best rebounding team in the NBA not best team.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: Eric Bledsoe Qualifying offer imminent, league source says.*

who can tell what Ballscientist means? His ways of thinking are well beyond the grasp of mere mortals like us.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Eric Bledsoe Qualifying offer imminent, league source says.*

BS sucks.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: Eric Bledsoe Qualifying offer imminent, league source says.*

how dare you? BS is an icon


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Eric Bledsoe Qualifying offer imminent, league source says.*

I always get amused when someone corrects or tries to have a debate with Balls scientist.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: Eric Bledsoe Qualifying offer imminent, league source says.*



l0st1 said:


> I read his post as they are the best rebounding team in the NBA not best team.


I did at first but this part threw me off:

"It is unrealistic to get Mutombo."


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: Eric Bledsoe Qualifying offer imminent, league source says.*

it _is _unrealistic to get Mutombo


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Eric Bledsoe Qualifying offer imminent, league source says.*



e-monk said:


> who can tell what Ballscientist means? His ways of thinking are well beyond the grasp of mere mortals like us.


We used to have oracles who would interpret the will of the Ballscientist, but a consequence of the sale of the bbb.net to vertical scope resulted in the slaughtering (stopped logging in) of these once mighty and powerful seers. Oh irony! These soothsayers could see everyone's future except their own.

(As read by Sir Anthony Hopkins)


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: Eric Bledsoe Qualifying offer imminent, league source says.*



l0st1 said:


> I read his post as they are the best rebounding team in the NBA not best team.


Exactly, I lost one word "rebounding" for imagination. As Albert Einstein says, imagination is more important than knowledge. For knowledge is limited to all we now know and understand, while (lost one word) imagination embraces the entire world.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: Eric Bledsoe Qualifying offer imminent, league source says.*



Dissonance said:


> BS sucks.


You are just born in the wrong continent as BS stands for "beautiful stuff".


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Eric Bledsoe Qualifying offer imminent, league source says.*



> @ESPNSteinLine: RT @WindhorstESPN: Wolves make max contract offer to Eric Bledsoe, try again to engage Suns in sign-and-trade - http://t.co/qYADAoGxJc


Things just got interesting


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Eric Bledsoe Qualifying offer imminent, league source says.*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/513074390838165504


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: Eric Bledsoe Qualifying offer imminent, league source says.*

#their


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Eric Bledsoe Qualifying offer imminent, league source says.*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/513077928897159170


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: Eric Bledsoe Qualifying offer imminent, league source says.*



Coach Fish said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/513074390838165504


Yesterday, my source said Wolves and Suns were in the discussion.

Now Suns have two options:

1. eat "poisonous things" - match the offer

2. "dance" with Wolves - get someone from Wolves


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Eric Bledsoe Qualifying offer imminent, league source says.*



> The Phoenix Suns have no interest in sign-and-trade discussions with the Minnesota Timberwolves involving restricted free-agent guard Eric Bledsoe, league sources told Yahoo Sports.
> 
> The Suns would want an All-Star – or potential All-Star – in return for Bledsoe and had only considered Kevin Love in a possible sign-and-trade scenario with the Timberwolves, league sources told Yahoo Sports. Minnesota eventually traded Love to the Cleveland Cavaliers.
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/news/source...-sign-and-trade-with-minnesota-214336996.html


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Eric Bledsoe Qualifying offer imminent, league source says.*

This is hardly worth talking about. Basically asking them to trade the right to overpay Bledsoe for the right to overpay Rubio, obviously because the Wolves prefer to overpay Bledsoe.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Eric Bledsoe Qualifying offer imminent, league source says.*

I wonder if Ballscientist made a twitter account and wrote crap people would rush here to post it like it was now credible. Who posted the fake Lowry tweet earlier this year? I want to laugh at them.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Eric Bledsoe Qualifying offer imminent, league source says.*

If Wiggins is not there it will take multiple assets to get the Suns to bite( Lavine, Dieng, high pick, etc).


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Eric Bledsoe Qualifying offer imminent, league source says.*



l0st1 said:


> If Wiggins is not there it will take multiple assets to get the Suns to bite( Lavine, Dieng, high pick, etc).


I'd be shocked if Minnesota gave up a boatload for Bledsoe when the smarter move would be to let him sign the QO and wait Phoenix out at the trade deadline (it isn't like the Wolves are going to make the playoffs if they get him now). Now Milwaukee, on the other hand, could make a case for Mayo/Parker/Sanders making Knight/Henson/Illyasova expendable and putting that package on the table since there's the very real possibility of a Bledsoe/Mayo/Giannis/Parker/Sanders lineup making the playoffs in the East.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: Eric Bledsoe Qualifying offer imminent, league source says.*



Dissonance said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/513077928897159170


Would the Suns take this offer? (cbs sports)

Rubio, Barea, and Thaddeus Young

It is interesting to see if Wiggins will be traded every two months or be traded 6 times a year.


> Restricted free agent Eric Bledsoe and his agent Rich Paul have been firm on one thing this summer. They will either get a max offer sheet for Bledsoe or ......


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: Eric Bledsoe Qualifying offer imminent, league source says.*



l0st1 said:


> If Wiggins is not there it will take multiple assets to get the Suns to bite( Lavine, Dieng, high pick, etc).


Source says young core of Wiggins, LaVine, Dieng & Robinson III are not available now.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: Eric Bledsoe Qualifying offer imminent, league source says.*

bs can the pups trade Young already? you're the scientist, has he cleared?


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Eric Bledsoe Qualifying offer imminent, league source says.*



Bogg said:


> I'd be shocked if Minnesota gave up a boatload for Bledsoe when the smarter move would be to let him sign the QO and wait Phoenix out at the trade deadline (it isn't like the Wolves are going to make the playoffs if they get him now). Now Milwaukee, on the other hand, could make a case for Mayo/Parker/Sanders making Knight/Henson/Illyasova expendable and putting that package on the table since there's the very real possibility of a Bledsoe/Mayo/Giannis/Parker/Sanders lineup making the playoffs in the East.


Except they will not get Bledsoe next year. They're over the cap at $60 million next year.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Eric Bledsoe Qualifying offer imminent, league source says.*



Bogg said:


> I'd be shocked if Minnesota gave up a boatload for Bledsoe when the smarter move would be to let him sign the QO and wait Phoenix out at the trade deadline (it isn't like the Wolves are going to make the playoffs if they get him now). Now Milwaukee, on the other hand, could make a case for Mayo/Parker/Sanders making Knight/Henson/Illyasova expendable and putting that package on the table since there's the very real possibility of a Bledsoe/Mayo/Giannis/Parker/Sanders lineup making the playoffs in the East.




Oh, I'm sure the Wolves wouldn't give up much. My point was moreso, unless they give us a good package of young talent the Suns won't be interested. As others have said Rubio is essentially the same thing as Bledsoe contract wise but a much less effective player on our roster(or in general) so not going to work. And I would think we have no interest in Pekovic with Plumlee and Len on the roster and Pekovic making so much $.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Eric Bledsoe Qualifying offer imminent, league source says.*



Ballscientist said:


> Source says young core of Wiggins, LaVine, Dieng & Robinson III are not available now.


Are your 'sources' also known as common sense?


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Eric Bledsoe Qualifying offer imminent, league source says.*



Hyperion said:


> Except they will not get Bledsoe next year. They're over the cap at $60 million next year.


I never made the case that they can just sign him in free agency, I said they (and most teams, really) should wait out Phoenix until the deadline, when the Suns will be deciding whether they'd rather get something for Bledsoe now or watch him walk for nothing. Right now Phoenix is telling the Wolves to put Wiggins on the table or walk away, which is ludicrous, so you walk away instead of putting every other decent young play you have into one massive package. 

The only exception to this would be a team that could conceivably think that landing Bledsoe could make an otherwise lost year, like Milwaukee. The Bucks already have their high-upside young guys in Giannis and Jabari. After nailing two drafts in a row, going all-in on an eight seed is finally the _right_ move for that team because there's plenty of room to grow after that.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: Eric Bledsoe Qualifying offer imminent, league source says.*

I can easily solve this problem for both Suns and Bledsoe.

Current Situation:

Bledsoe wants 4 yrs 63 million. Suns can only give him 4 years 48 million.

If Bledsoe takes QO at 3.7 million, then gets max the next 3 years. Totals are 4 yrs 54 million (with 4.5% yearly salary raise rule).

Solution:
Negotiate: 4 years contract $56 million


----------



## 27dresses (Nov 5, 2009)

*Re: Eric Bledsoe Qualifying offer imminent, league source says.*



Ballscientist said:


> I can easily solve this problem for both Suns and Bledsoe.
> 
> Current Situation:
> 
> ...


Of course, your 2nd set of figures assumes he doesn't get injured again.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: Eric Bledsoe Qualifying offer imminent, league source says.*



Ballscientist said:


> I can easily solve this problem for both Suns and Bledsoe.
> 
> Current Situation:
> 
> ...


You realize this ends up giving the Suns more problems than they did before right?


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: Eric Bledsoe Qualifying offer imminent, league source says.*

Bledsoe is not mature enough to handle the qualifying offer (risk + underpaid). QO is the problem, I am not sure Suns fans understand this.

QO is not the best idea to keep the team leader happy.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Eric Bledsoe Qualifying offer imminent, league source says.*



Jamel Irief said:


> I wonder if Ballscientist made a twitter account and wrote crap people would rush here to post it like it was now credible.


You couldn't handle that much ballscience.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Eric Bledsoe Qualifying offer imminent, league source says.*



Bogg said:


> I never made the case that they can just sign him in free agency, I said they (and most teams, really) should wait out Phoenix until the deadline, when the Suns will be deciding whether they'd rather get something for Bledsoe now or watch him walk for nothing. Right now Phoenix is telling the Wolves to put Wiggins on the table or walk away, which is ludicrous, so you walk away instead of putting every other decent young play you have into one massive package.
> 
> The only exception to this would be a team that could conceivably think that landing Bledsoe could make an otherwise lost year, like Milwaukee. The Bucks already have their high-upside young guys in Giannis and Jabari. After nailing two drafts in a row, going all-in on an eight seed is finally the _right_ move for that team because there's plenty of room to grow after that.


The wolves can't sign him, if they want him, they'll have to trade for him. I don't understand why you're taking about Milwaukee isn't trying to get Bledsoe. The problem is that Bledsoe has an inflated sense of worth. No well managed team is going to risk its future on a guy who sat out most of his breakout season.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Eric Bledsoe Qualifying offer imminent, league source says.*



Ballscientist said:


> Bledsoe is not mature enough to handle the qualifying offer (risk + underpaid). QO is the problem, I am not sure Suns fans understand this.
> 
> QO is not the best idea to keep the team leader happy.


Bledsoe is not the team leader and the QO is not the Suns idea. Suns made a very fair offer, Bledsoe is acting like a premadonna. It's been clear since we got him that he didn't want to be here. Suns shouldn't up their offer. **** him. If he takes the QO then we lost Dudley for nothing, oh well.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: Eric Bledsoe Qualifying offer imminent, league source says.*



l0st1 said:


> Bledsoe is not the team leader and the QO is not the Suns idea. Suns made a very fair offer, Bledsoe is acting like a premadonna. It's been clear since we got him that he didn't want to be here. Suns shouldn't up their offer. **** him. If he takes the QO then we lost Dudley for nothing, oh well.


I would argue that what they originally offered him is too much.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Eric Bledsoe Qualifying offer imminent, league source says.*



Hyperion said:


> The wolves can't sign him, if they want him, they'll have to trade for him. I don't understand why you're taking about Milwaukee isn't trying to get Bledsoe.


A) Phoenix's counteroffer of Rubio and expirings for Bledsoe was "Wiggins is all we're interested in". There's no indication of, or reason for, Minnesota wanting Bledsoe _that_ badly, so yea, either Phoenix is going to come down on the asking price of a guy who's going to walk for nothing in ten months or Minnesota isn't trading for him. Countering "Wiggins or go home" with every non-Wiggins young guy with value and draft picks for a moderate upgrade at point guard would be a stupid move. 

B) I'm talking about Milwaukee because Bledsoe both makes sense on that roster and the Bucks have the expendable young guys to get a deal done. 




Hyperion said:


> The problem is that Bledsoe has an inflated sense of worth. No well managed team is going to risk its future on a guy who sat out most of his breakout season.


......which is why McDonough's tone of "offer me an established star or a possible franchise-level young guy or don't bother" is going to have to change _significantly_ for the Suns to get a deal done.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: Eric Bledsoe Qualifying offer imminent, league source says.*



Jamel Irief said:


> I wonder if Ballscientist made a twitter account and wrote crap people would rush here to post it like it was now credible. Who posted the fake Lowry tweet earlier this year? I want to laugh at them.


If this crossed your mind, you need to think ...

1. Time
Ballscientist rumor Inc. was founded in San Francisco in March 2005, Twitter Inc. was founded in San Francisco in March 2006.

2. Timing
Sometimes rumors from Ballscientist was posted 8 hours before rumors in Twitter.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Eric Bledsoe Qualifying offer imminent, league source says.*



Bogg said:


> A) Phoenix's counteroffer of Rubio and expirings for Bledsoe was "Wiggins is all we're interested in". There's no indication of, or reason for, Minnesota wanting Bledsoe _that_ badly, so yea, either Phoenix is going to come down on the asking price of a guy who's going to walk for nothing in ten months or Minnesota isn't trading for him. Countering "Wiggins or go home" with every non-Wiggins young guy with value and draft picks for a moderate upgrade at point guard would be a stupid move.
> 
> B) I'm talking about Milwaukee because Bledsoe both makes sense on that roster and the Bucks have the expendable young guys to get a deal done.
> 
> ...


The Suns aren't asking for Wiggins or bust, but they aren't interested in taking back bad contracts to move their star PG. I mean seriously, that is just dumb and the Suns wouldn't entertain a deal that would bring them a young talent that could be an All Star (not saying it's necessary for him to be a superstar but something) and not the undesired contracts of the Wolves.

The problem of Bledsoe is him either forcing his way out of Phoenix or just terrible management on part of his agent, Rich Paul. The Suns have offered him 4yr/$48mil. A max contract would net him ~16mil a year. Add the QO and a max deal, it'd be 4yr/$57mil. So he's willing to walk away from the Suns over a difference of $2.5million a year in GUARANTEED money. These aren't negotiable terms? I mean are you kidding me? This is one of those situations where the agent should be calling everyday to negotiate. 

Bledsoe's not without injury history. He has already had two knee surgeries ON THE SAME KNEE FOR THE SAME ISSUE and it's not outside the realm of possibility that he'd be injured again this season and the next time it could be career ending a la Roy or significantly career altering where he'd become a journeyman earning midlevel or less.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Eric Bledsoe Qualifying offer imminent, league source says.*



Hyperion said:


> The problem of Bledsoe is him either forcing his way out of Phoenix or just terrible management. The Suns have offered him 4yr/$48mil. A max contract would net him ~16mil a year. Add the QO and a max deal, it'd be 4yr/$57mil. So he's willing to walk away from the Suns over a difference of $2.5million a year in GUARANTEED money. These aren't negotiable terms? I mean are you kidding me? This is one of those situations where the agent should be calling everyday to negotiate.
> 
> Bledsoe's not without injury history. He has already had two knee surgeries ON THE SAME KNEE FOR THE SAME ISSUE and it's not outside the realm of possibility that he'd be injured again this season and the next time it could be career ending a la Roy or significantly career altering where he'd become a journeyman earning midlevel or less.


I have a feeling that you're no longer making a case for the Timberwolves having to give Phoenix anything the Suns ask for, and that you're now just venting your frustration over Rich Paul holding the line even after the market's almost dried up.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Eric Bledsoe Qualifying offer imminent, league source says.*



Bogg said:


> I have a feeling that you're no longer making a case for the Timberwolves having to give Phoenix anything the Suns ask for, and that you're now just venting your frustration over Rich Paul holding the line even after the market's almost dried up.


Well, they have zero leverage to get anything. So I don't understand why they're not offering anything. They can't get Bledsoe in FA next year, and they can't get him now through RFA.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: Eric Bledsoe Qualifying offer imminent, league source says.*

I think the T-Wolves are just trying to leverage Rubio's contract extension. I don't think they're actually serious about going after Bledsoe. Imagine making the mistake of overpaying Bledsoe AND giving up assets to do so. I don't think even Flip is that stupid.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Eric Bledsoe Qualifying offer imminent, league source says.*



Hyperion said:


> Well, they have zero leverage to get anything. So I don't understand why they're not offering anything. They can't get Bledsoe in FA next year, and they can't get him now through RFA.


This seems far more like Minnesota trying to buy low in terms of outgoing talent by overpaying in dollars than any sort of "Minnesota's gone all-in on acquiring Eric Bledsoe!" scenario. I just don't see the urgency on the Timberwolves' part to offer much more than Rubio and minor assets. I mean, what do _you_ think Minnesota should be offering in a trade wherein they wind up paying Bledsoe max money?


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: Eric Bledsoe Qualifying offer imminent, league source says.*

btw since the Suns already have Dragic and Thomas shouldn't they be trying to trade this asset for something that is not a PG?


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Eric Bledsoe Qualifying offer imminent, league source says.*



e-monk said:


> btw since the Suns already have Dragic and Thomas shouldn't they be trying to trade this asset for something that is not a PG?


They're also supposedly a couple days away from adding a second Dragic. They're pretty clearly committed to Goran as their point guard, and I can't really blame them for it, so Bledsoe isn't sticking around long-term.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: Eric Bledsoe Qualifying offer imminent, league source says.*

sure but then why Rubio?


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Eric Bledsoe Qualifying offer imminent, league source says.*



e-monk said:


> sure but then why Rubio?


Well, Phoenix obviously doesn't want Rubio, and for good reason (I mean, where's he gonna play). The best move is probably one that sends Rubio to a third team and nets Phoenix some other set of assets. Or, you know, Milwaukee taking a deep breath and jumping in.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: Eric Bledsoe Qualifying offer imminent, league source says.*

http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/1...-bledsoe-max-contract-sign-trade-phoenix-suns



> The Wolves are offering Bledsoe the four-year, $63 million maximum level contract that he has been seeking, sources said, but because of cap restrictions, the only way he can join the team as currently constructed is through a sign-and-trade deal. Bledsoe and the Suns have been in a stalemate all summer after the team offered him a four-year, $48 million deal in July.


So this is now a thing apparently.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Eric Bledsoe Qualifying offer imminent, league source says.*



XxIrvingxX said:


> I would argue that what they originally offered him is too much.


Which would make our offer even better then. 

Based on his injury history and limited games of actual starter production I am baffled at his demands. Really hope his agent doesn't cause serious damage to his career.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Eric Bledsoe Qualifying offer imminent, league source says.*



Bogg said:


> A) Phoenix's counteroffer of Rubio and expirings for Bledsoe was "Wiggins is all we're interested in". There's no indication of, or reason for, Minnesota wanting Bledsoe _that_ badly, so yea, either Phoenix is going to come down on the asking price of a guy who's going to walk for nothing in ten months or Minnesota isn't trading for him. Countering "Wiggins or go home" with every non-Wiggins young guy with value and draft picks for a moderate upgrade at point guard would be a stupid move.
> 
> B) I'm talking about Milwaukee because Bledsoe both makes sense on that roster and the Bucks have the expendable young guys to get a deal done.


I may have misunderstood your post but are you saying Rubio and an expiring for Bledsoe is a bad deal for Minny? I would say it would be a great decision on their part. Rubio simply has no offensive game outside of passing. He's a good defender and can disrupt a team in the passing lanes but really outside of passing where is he better than Bledsoe? 

And I haven't actually seen the Suns say anything about Minny other than not interested but my post about only being interested in Wiggins, Lavine, Dieng, picks didn't mean "if not Wiggins than everything else". Was moreso speaking that we should not have any interest in Rubio, Pekovic or their role players(Barea, Buddinger, Brewer).

I could see a deal with Milwaukee but not sure about what pieces the Suns would want.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Eric Bledsoe Qualifying offer imminent, league source says.*



XxIrvingxX said:


> http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/1...-bledsoe-max-contract-sign-trade-phoenix-suns
> 
> 
> 
> So this is now a thing apparently.



Aren't you just reposting what was already said earlier?


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Eric Bledsoe Qualifying offer imminent, league source says.*



Bogg said:


> This seems far more like Minnesota trying to buy low in terms of outgoing talent by overpaying in dollars than any sort of "Minnesota's gone all-in on acquiring Eric Bledsoe!" scenario. I just don't see the urgency on the Timberwolves' part to offer much more than Rubio and minor assets. I mean, what do _you_ think Minnesota should be offering in a trade wherein they wind up paying Bledsoe max money?


They aren't doing the suns a favor if that's what you mean. They'd be doing Bledsoe a favor by giving him a max deal. Offering an expiring contract plus two overpaid role players for the privilege to sign another team's starplayer isn't a good trade. 

This whole deal has been fabricated though. Saunders is represented by Paul's group. It's just so convenient that the trade talks start up just as they reach an impasse for Rubio's contract extension.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Eric Bledsoe Qualifying offer imminent, league source says.*



Hyperion said:


> They aren't doing the suns a favor if that's what you mean. They'd be doing Bledsoe a favor by giving him a max deal. Offering an expiring contract plus two overpaid role players for the privilege to sign another team's starplayer isn't a good trade.


I never said they'd be doing the Suns a favor. If anything, they've screwed the Suns over because now Phoenix is choosing between taking back way below value for Bledsoe to keep him from poisoning the locker room or letting Bledsoe sign the QO _knowing_ he would have gotten a max deal if not for the Suns front office. What I mean is that Phoenix has very little leverage if Bledsoe is actually going to sign the QO (and it looks like he is), while Minnesota has no urgency to get a deal done. Worst case scenario, they go into the season with the roster they expected to go into the season with.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Eric Bledsoe Qualifying offer imminent, league source says.*

This time next week, Bledsoe will begrudgingly accept the 4yr/$48mil offer or risk losing everything next season. I don't think that he'll put up quite the same numbers, even if healthy as last year as more teams have had time to properly scout him and he'll be sharing time with three other point guards, four if Zoran signs here. He won't merit a max contract next year. Just not enough basketball to go around.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: Eric Bledsoe Qualifying offer imminent, league source says.*



l0st1 said:


> Aren't you just reposting what was already said earlier?


Yes, apparently I don't know how to read :/


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Eric Bledsoe Qualifying offer imminent, league source says.*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/514596171877449729


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Eric Bledsoe Qualifying offer imminent, league source says.*

I have mixed feelings about Bledsoe returning to the Suns. And that's way too much $ tied up in backcourt between he, Goran, Thomas.


Then again, it has time to fall apart or not happen at all.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Phoenix, Eric Bledsoe have 'made progress' on deal*

Would be more welcoming if he didnt act like such an asshat all summer...

Boy has been getting brainwashed by someone who is trying to be an agent but is terrible at it.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: Phoenix, Eric Bledsoe have 'made progress' on deal*

If I'm Suns, I wouldn't even bother trying to make a deal at this point. Eric isn't worth spending any time or effort on if this is how he acts about not getting a contract he clearly doesn't deserve.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Phoenix, Eric Bledsoe have 'made progress' on deal*

The NBA is not the sort of place where you get to begrudge a guy being a dickhead, at least not unless the guy sucks at basketball. Bledsoe is a lot more of a risk because of his knees than the fact that he was a bitch over his contract.

I was wondering if he really had the balls to take the QO. It would be a very brave (and potentially idiotic) thing to do when you got the chance to pocket 45 to 50 million dollars and you have a history of knee problems.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: Phoenix, Eric Bledsoe have 'made progress' on deal*

If I'm the Suns I'm only happy if the dude fires Rich Paul and comes out and says he's happy with the contract and that he's here to live up to that contract. He's been a bitch all off-season acting like he's Chris Paul or something. He had one good half of a season. They have Dragic AND IT. Nobody else wants to pay him max. And he's just been pouting. 

If anything if he takes the QO he can prove he's worth the max in the next season. But I doubt he takes the QO unless there's legitimately nothing else left on the table.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

*Re: Phoenix, Eric Bledsoe have 'made progress' on deal*

glad to see him come to his senses. it would have been a ridiculous gamble if he actually took that qualifying offer.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Eric Bledsoe Qualifying offer imminent, league source says.*



Dissonance said:


> I have mixed feelings about Bledsoe returning to the Suns. And that's way too much $ tied up in backcourt between he, Goran, Thomas.
> 
> 
> Then again, it has time to fall apart or not happen at all.


They have nowhere else to spend the money. 

As dumb as his negotiating tactics have been, it's business. He hasn't said one thing about Phoenix, his teammates, the organization. It has been all about the bottom line. If he signs anything but a QO then I'd root for him like any other player on the suns.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Phoenix, Eric Bledsoe have 'made progress' on deal*

Are the Suns still planning on signing Zoran as well?


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: Phoenix, Eric Bledsoe have 'made progress' on deal*



Diable said:


> The NBA is not the sort of place where you get to begrudge a guy being a dickhead, at least not unless the guy sucks at basketball. Bledsoe is a lot more of a risk because of his knees than the fact that he was a bitch over his contract.
> 
> I was wondering if he really had the balls to take the QO. It would be a very brave (and potentially idiotic) thing to do when you got the chance to pocket 45 to 50 million dollars and you have a history of knee problems.


True, but with a guy like this who is acting like that at this age, especially with how he rates himself as a performer despite not showing enough of it, I'm worried that shit like this could easily get to his head if he does manage to have healthy seasons for the next few years and makes all star teams and what not. Before you know it, this idiot could end up calling himself the best SG in the NBA and he and James Harden will fight Mortal Combat Style over it in a Starbucks or something.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: Phoenix, Eric Bledsoe have 'made progress' on deal*

FWIW, I like Bledsoe a lot more than Isaiah Thomas. I see Thomas more as a premier bench spark plug, rich man's Barea, than a starting PG.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: Phoenix, Eric Bledsoe have 'made progress' on deal*

Screw Bledsoe, screw Thomas, this is the person they need to sign.

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10151669453492330


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: Phoenix, Eric Bledsoe have 'made progress' on deal*

Suns are taking the gamble by increasing the offer to $50 million range. I believe the deal will be done by tomorrow morning.

Compare:
five-year max deals worth at least $80 million landed by Washington's John Wall and Indiana's Paul George
DeMarcus Cousins' four-year max deal worth at least $60 million Utah's, Derrick Favors (four years, $47 million), Milwaukee's Larry Sanders (four years, $44 million)


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Phoenix, Eric Bledsoe have 'made progress' on deal*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/514893545384460289


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Phoenix, Eric Bledsoe have 'made progress' on deal*



Dissonance said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/514893545384460289


Well would you look at that.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Update: Suns, Eric Bledsoe agree to 5-yr/$70M extension*

****ing owners didn't learn a goddamn thing during the lockout...


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Update: Suns, Eric Bledsoe agree to 5-yr/$70M extension*

EDIT: title changed as I was typing.

5 year $70M is absolutely ludicrous. Way to completely fold at the last second Suns. Jesus christ!


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: Eric Bledsoe Qualifying offer imminent, league source says.*



Ballscientist said:


> I can easily solve this problem for both Suns and Bledsoe.
> 
> Current Situation:
> 
> ...


3 days ago, I projected 4 years 56 million (14 million per year). Now my scientist certificate is suspended for 1 day.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Update: Suns, Eric Bledsoe agree to 5-yr/$70M extension*

This is going to be a great season!


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Update: Suns, Eric Bledsoe agree to 5-yr/$70M extension*



l0st1 said:


> EDIT: title changed as I was typing.
> 
> 5 year $70M is absolutely ludicrous. Way to completely fold at the last second Suns. Jesus christ!


The cap is increasing in 2 years. I'm sure they're taking that into account. He wants to be franchise with max years. He got that and he got an extra 2million per year. Essentially, they split the difference. He wanted 5/84, they had 5/60, met in the middle.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Update: Suns, Eric Bledsoe agree to 5-yr/$70M extension*



Hyperion said:


> The cap is increasing in 2 years. I'm sure they're taking that into account. He wants to be franchise with max years. He got that and he got an extra 2million per year. Essentially, they split the difference. He wanted 5/84, they had 5/60, met in the middle.


Still don't think we needed to cave that far.

But really doesn't matter. Just need to trust in our medical staff for giving it the okay and for maintaining him. And hope that he comes back and embraces the team and franchise and no bitterness from either side.

Curious what this means for Dragic next summer.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Update: Suns, Eric Bledsoe agree to 5-yr/$70M extension*

I don't think he ever disliked who he was playing with though. He looked aloof in interviews and whatnot, but on the court it looked like he and teammates had quality relationships.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Update: Suns, Eric Bledsoe agree to 5-yr/$70M extension*



l0st1 said:


> Still don't think we needed to cave that far.
> 
> But really doesn't matter. Just need to trust in our medical staff for giving it the okay and for maintaining him. And hope that he comes back and embraces the team and franchise and no bitterness from either side.
> 
> Curious what this means for Dragic next summer.


If his contract has the normal 7.5% increases, his first two seasons will be roughly 12 and 13 million, so it's not cap crippling. I think Dragon will get a similar deal that was tendered to Bled, 4/48 plus a contract for his brother.

By the way, I'm coining Dragonbled for when they shred opposing teams.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: Update: Suns, Eric Bledsoe agree to 5-yr/$70M extension*

Suns still have a big cap space. All Suns need is one superstar .....

Assumption would be LeBron opt out next summer or Durant likes to join Suns in 2016.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: Update: Suns, Eric Bledsoe agree to 5-yr/$70M extension*

WTF Phoenix. Terrible. They'll regret this one big time.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Update: Suns, Eric Bledsoe agree to 5-yr/$70M extension*



Hyperion said:


> If his contract has the normal 7.5% increases, his first two seasons will be roughly 12 and 13 million, so it's not cap crippling. I think Dragon will get a similar deal that was tendered to Bled, 4/48 plus a contract for his brother.
> 
> By the way, I'm coining Dragonbled for when they shred opposing teams.




Sure that's ok, but what about when he as a few more season of starter minutes on his knees will they have issues? And is that contract fair for Dragic when he out produced Bledsoe and hasn't had a serious injury history?

I love the two of them together and, as a player, I'm glad we were able to bring Bledsoe back. I'm just weary of that contract given his lack of consistent production and health. Could be fine and not as crippling if the cap goes up as much as projected with the new CBA/TV Deal.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Update: Suns, Eric Bledsoe agree to 5-yr/$70M extension*



Ballscientist said:


> Suns still have a big cap space. All Suns need is one superstar .....
> 
> Assumption would be LeBron opt out next summer or Durant likes to join Suns in 2016.


How do we have big cap space? We have some space left right now, but we are looking at extensions for the Morii and Dragic. And then we will have to see if Plumlee is looking good enough to keep.

I don't think Lebron will ever bail on Cleveland. And Durant isn't leaving OKC for Phoenix. Simple as that. Suns best shot was this summer.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

So who's the more overpaid athlete going into this years season, Bledsoe or Chris Bosh?


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Chris Bosh. Bosh is what he is at this point and is 30 already. Bledsoe is still young and can improve. And even if he remains what he is at this point I think he earns the contract if healthy.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

As long as his knees keep him on the floor, he will perform up to the contract. In two years he may be a bargain according to all of the speculations on how the cap will increase.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

XxIrvingxX said:


> So who's the more overpaid athlete going into this years season, Bledsoe or Chris Bosh?


Bosh.

I'm not a Bosh hater but he's getting paid like he could be the best player on a 50 win team which he never has been.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

I also personally think it's Bosh, but at the same time we don't really know how good Bosh will be now given that he's going to arguably be the best player on a team that is clearly better than his old Raptor teams. 

Bigger injury risk: Bledsoe or Kyrie Irving?


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Update: Suns, Eric Bledsoe agree to 5-yr/$70M extension*



l0st1 said:


> How do we have big cap space? We have some space left right now, but we are looking at extensions for the Morii and Dragic. And then we will have to see if Plumlee is looking good enough to keep.
> 
> I don't think Lebron will ever bail on Cleveland. And Durant isn't leaving OKC for Phoenix. Simple as that. Suns best shot was this summer.


J Chill's cap hold comes off after this season, that's 7.5million off the books. Another 2.5million for the Beez next year as well and that leaves the Suns with 10 million off the books next year and they're STILL $2.5 million under the cap this year.

EDIT: I almost forgot that Len will be dropped from the team after this year, another 3.5 million off the books.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Update: Suns, Eric Bledsoe agree to 5-yr/$70M extension*



Hyperion said:


> J Chill's cap hold comes off after this season, that's 7.5million off the books. Another 2.5million for the Beez next year as well and that leaves the Suns with 10 million off the books next year and they're STILL $2.5 million under the cap this year.
> 
> EDIT: I almost forgot that Len will be dropped from the team after this year, another 3.5 million off the books.


Cap hold? I thought the whole point of Amnesty is it takes that salary off your cap.

Len dropped from the team? No way they are dropping him.

Suns have to resign Dragic, Keiff, Marcus and potentially Green. Then factor in Lakers pick and Suns pick. Suns aren't going to have cap space, or at least no meaningful cap space.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

XxIrvingxX said:


> I also personally think it's Bosh, but at the same time we don't really know how good Bosh will be now given that he's going to arguably be the best player on a team that is clearly better than his old Raptor teams.
> 
> Bigger injury risk: Bledsoe or Kyrie Irving?


I think Bledsoe is fantastic and I'd be just as happy with him as I would Kyrie.


----------

